# New Selenipedium species.



## Rob Zuiderwijk (May 21, 2020)

Hi all,

For those interested.
In an interesting article (in French) Aurélien Sambin and Guy Chiron describe a new species of _Selenipedium _that was discovered in French Guiana. They call it _Selenipedium aucourdianum _after Marie Aucourd whom discovered the species.

In the same article they have added some taxonomic notes concerning _Selenipedium palmifolium _and _Apedium chironianum_.

The article can be found at: http://richardiana.jardinbotaniquedeguyane.com/v4_39/

All the best,

Rob Zuiderwijk


----------



## Ray (May 22, 2020)

Fantastic.


----------



## tomkalina (May 22, 2020)

Great color! Wish we could grow this Genus.


----------



## dodidoki (May 24, 2020)

Very nice!Thanks for sharing.


----------

